# Wie kann ich ein Videotutorial machen?



## Scorpian (25. Mai 2005)

Ich wusste nicht genau ob das hier das richtige Forum ist.

 Also: Ich möchte gerne ein paar Videotutorials zu Adobe AE verfassen, weiß aber nicht wie ich von meinem Computer abfilme. Braucht man dazu ein bestimmtes Programm?

 Außerdem würde ich gerne mal wissen, wie man unten rechts so eine Art Wasserzeichen (weiß nicht wie das heißt) macht. Also dass man sozusagen ein Copyright setzt. 

 MfG
 Lukas


----------



## Neok (25. Mai 2005)

Da gibt es son Programm, dass heißt Camtasia.
http://www.techsmith.com/products/studio/default.asp


----------



## Scorpian (26. Mai 2005)

Ah, sehr cool! Vielen Dank. Macht man damit auch dieses Zeichen in die Ecke? Oder lässt sich das mit AE machen?


----------



## goela (26. Mai 2005)

Für mehr Info kannst Du auch mal nach Videotutorial, Camtasia im Forum suchen! Diese Frage wurde schon öfters gestellt, diskutiert und beantwortet.


----------

